# DHC Caribou Aircraft



## gordjenkins (22 Aug 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a DHC Caribou still flying in Canada - 
or in a museum in Canada -
 or in storage even -in Canada ??

Anywhere in Canada there has to be one !!


(DHC-4 Caribou (known in the U.S. military as CV-2 and C-7 )
gordjenkins@gmail.com
www.115ATU.ca


----------



## kj_gully (22 Aug 2010)

I saw a cool austrailian Army recruiting video a few years ago with troops charging out of the back of one, I thought" that's a funny looking buffallo", that's how I learned about it.


----------



## AAF (22 Aug 2010)

I know this Caribou isn`t in Canada, but this just turn to be a coincidence that i had just was browsing through aircraft classifieds and i come across this just before i read this forum.

http://www.myplane.com/ad/2944


----------



## kj_gully (22 Aug 2010)

From Wikipedia... de Havilland CV-2B, AF Serial No. 62-4149 
Exhibited at Cavanaugh Flight Museum in Dallas, Texas. (fully restored to flying condition, only one in North America)[14 http://www.cavanaughflightmuseum.com/CV-2B.html not %100 but close?


----------



## gordjenkins (31 Aug 2010)

*Come on folks -there has to be a Caribou aircraft somewhere in Canada. * 

Yes I know there are existing aircract in Museum in Australia-
 -on a pylon in Malaysia-
 -in mueums and private ownership all over the US of A 
etc
-lying in fields in Tanzania 
but where oh where is there a DHC Caribou in Canada please


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Sep 2010)

Saw this one at Pt Dickson in Malaysia


----------



## gordjenkins (1 Sep 2010)

A nice shot -thanks
and here is one in with Sultan of Oman
- but C A N A D A ??


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (2 Sep 2010)

From what I have read on line, Canada did not save any of the aircraft for display  or  anything else.

The Royal Canadian Air Force acquired nine Caribou transport Aircraft in 1960. This Aircraft's primary role was transport flying, and it saw action overseas in many United Nations (UN) missions. One Aircraft was destroyed during a UN mission in India when it was strafed on the ground by a Pakistani Air Force fighter.
The aircraft were retired after 1971. No website found as to what  happened to them after retirement


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Sep 2010)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> . . .  No website found as to what  happened to them after retirement



You might find some info here http://www.dhc4and5.org/CV2.html


----------



## gordjenkins (8 Sep 2010)

Thank you _Blackadder_ with reference to web page http://www.dhc4and5.org/CV2.html-alas has not been updated since 2005  
and as for you _Former HorseGuard _  I suspect you are right about none kept in Canada

Do check out 
www.115ATU.org
&
www.archive.org/details/Unef1-Rcaf115AtuCaribouPictures

As for what happened to  I know three were returned to Canada from El Arish UNEF 1 
and
as mentioned 
one was destroyed in UNMGIP India  and of the nine I have accounted for five-  the rest..well .who knows ..but it would appear none of the 9 are in Canada

ps


Five were given by Cdn military shortly thereafter to Tanzania ( where you can see it has been newly restored :>)

JW9011	DE HAVILLAND CANADA DHC-4 CARIBOU                   ex RCAF 5303	1
JW9012	DE HAVILLAND CANADA DHC-4 CARIBOU                   ex RCAF 5320	9
JW9013	DE HAVILLAND CANADA DHC-4 CARIBOU                   ex RCAF 5321	10
JW9014	DE HAVILLAND CANADA DHC-4 CARIBOU                   ex RCAF5322	11
JW9015	DE HAVILLAND CANADA DHC-4 CARIBOU                   ex RCAF5323	12A






Again thanks for the help both of you


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Oct 2010)

You know about the one in Hamilton??


----------



## gordjenkins (7 Oct 2010)

I believe you are talking about the DHC Buffalo - to commemorate Canaian UN 116 ATU shot down in Syria which was restored and is now in "perfect restored - not yet flyable -  but an excellent restoration- I was on the Committee.
Alas 
not a Caribou 
- still looking -
 in Canada

check out
www.115ATU.ca

Gord


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Oct 2010)

Oops.

Sorry!


----------



## gordjenkins (7 Oct 2010)

Quite the contrary 
really appreciate your interest
Gord


----------



## Zoomie (7 Oct 2010)

gordjenkins said:
			
		

> "perfect restored - not yet flyable -  but an excellent restoration-



Is there an intent to get her flying?


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Oct 2010)

When I was there in July, I got the impression that it would be impossible to make her fly-able again.

I could be incorrect.

NS


----------



## Jammer (7 Oct 2010)

No.
There is structural corrosion in the airframe.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Oct 2010)

Ah, ok, that's what it was.  I wasn't positive (we were kind of rushed on our visit.)

Thanks!

NS


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Jun 2012)

Bit of a Necro thread, but thought this video would be of interest. Now can we write it into the statement of requirements for the new SAR aircraft?  ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSjV7DQqoBA&feature=related


----------



## Moose47 (11 Oct 2015)

G'day

All of the remaining 'Boos' were taken off strength with the Canadian Forces in June 1971 and subsequently transferred to the Tanzanian Air Force.

CC-108 Caribou Mk. 1A s/n 5303 to Tanzanian Air Force and re-serialed as JW9011 
CC-108 Caribou Mk. 1A s/n 5320 to Tanzanian Air Force and re-serialed as JW9012 
Note: After a Cat 'B' accident with No. 117 Air Transport Unit during U.N. Duty, the nose of Caribou 5324 was grafted on.
CC-108 Caribou Mk. 1A s/n 5321 to Tanzanian Air Force and re-serialed as JW9013
CC-108 Caribou Mk. 1A s/n 5322 to Tanzanian Air Force and re-serialed as JW9014
CC-108 Caribou Mk. 1A s/n 5323 to Tanzanian Air Force and re-serialed as JW9015 
CC-108 Caribou Mk. 1B s/n 5324 – No. 117 Air Transport Unit was assigned to U. N. duties  The aircraft was strafed by a Pakistani F-86 Sabre on the 7th of September 1965.  The aircraft was written off ten days later.   See Caribou 5320
CC-108 Caribou Mk. 1B s/n 5325to Tanzanian Air Force and re-serialed as JW9006
CC-108 Caribou Mk. 1B s/n 5326 to Tanzanian Air Force and re-serialed as JW9007 
CC-108 Caribou Mk. 1B s/n 5327 to Tanzanian Air Force and re-serialed as JW9005 

Cheers...Chris


----------



## expwor (16 Oct 2016)

Slow Sunday and reading old threads.  Stumbled across this one, and yes while dated if anyone is still interested it looks like Viking Air Ltd uses the DHC-4 Caribou
http://www.vikingair.com/
http://www.vikingair.com/viking-aircraft/dhc-4-caribou

Tom


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Oct 2016)

expwor said:
			
		

> Slow Sunday and reading old threads.  Stumbled across this one, and yes while dated if anyone is still interested it looks like Viking Air Ltd uses the DHC-4 Caribou
> http://www.vikingair.com/
> http://www.vikingair.com/viking-aircraft/dhc-4-caribou
> 
> Tom



Uses?  While Viking Air may own (and use for internal corporate purposes) aircraft, they are not a commercial flight operator - they are an aircraft and parts manufacturer as well as a maintenance and servicing provider.  The Caribou shows up on their website because they own the type certificate for that aircraft (along with the certificates for all the old de Haviland Canada planes).  Whether there are any Caribous still licensed and flying in Canada (or elsewhere in the world, for that matter), their interest is in keeping them flying.  Oh, and if they could drum up enough interest in resurrecting any of those now obsolete (but still sturdy) designs, they would do the same as they did for the Twin Otter.


----------



## armrdsoul77 (8 Oct 2021)

USAF film on operating the Caribou.


----------



## armrdsoul77 (9 Oct 2021)

Chilling photo of a Caribou hit with outgoing artillery fire in Vietnam.



			C-7A Caribou Association - Friendly Fire


----------

